# Show us your greens....



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I know I have a few pics somewhere....


----------



## shelty lover (Mar 29, 2012)

Love green. It's my favorite color!! Your work is lovely. Knit on!!


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

This is very pale green with orange borders. Saw a stitch I liked and made this up on my own...no pattern.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> This is very pale green with orange borders. Saw a stitch I liked and made this up on my own...no pattern.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

Well, I posted it a few days ago... But a new topic


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

v good


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

That color of green you used for your shawl makes me drool. Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay....here are the greens...some are kind of blue/green...didn't know if I should post under blue or not...so here they are...


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

nanciann, your Liz stole is worth to be published in knitting magazines!!!!!!!! it is w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooooooooooooooo PERFECTLY done!!!! Amazing!!!!!


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

jassik said:


> nanciann, your Liz stole is worth to be published in knitting magazines!!!!!!!! it is w-o-n-d-e-r-f-u-l !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! soooooooooooooooo PERFECTLY done!!!! Amazing!!!!!


Thank you but that stole is the brain child of our Designs by Dee...stevieland...I just followed the pattern...


----------



## jassik (Nov 11, 2011)

nanciann said:


> Thank you but that stole is the brain child of our Designs by Dee...stevieland...I just followed the pattern...


I know it, I follow all picture sections for 2 years - and I know I will repeat myself but I am amazed with your cardis and your shaw (in another topic) !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

My green shawl.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Green InfinityCardigan..


----------



## tea4two (Oct 20, 2011)

How appropriate. Here I am in Dublin and you are knitting all shades of green. I'm over the moon with your shawls.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Greens!!!
:lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

More Belle Ruffle Gloves...


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Neck warmers


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

All made with Premier Yarns Serenity Sock Weight wool in color Chili.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nanciann stole, by Dee (stevieland)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Another green. Forest beauty.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

BSJ and hat in Bernat Baby Jacquards color Apple Blossom.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Purple and green BSJ and Hat in Loops & Threads Impeccable Ombre yarn in color Fresh Lilac.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Summer Tank in Caron One Pound in color Soft Sage.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Both made in Loops & Threads Snuggly Wuggly in color Fresh Green.


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh, what wonderful work you have shown. These items were for charity:


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Here two of mine.


----------



## TashySunshine (Jun 28, 2013)

Just one: a coffee cozy in camo. I think it was red heart super saver yarn, nothing fancy!


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Amazing work.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

All beautiful photos ~ I love all the shades of green too! :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Here are my green sets :-D


----------



## anetdeer (Jul 16, 2012)

Very nice everyone!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's my latest green.


----------



## Typsknits (Aug 6, 2011)

A green tea cosy!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Such beautiful green items!


----------



## grandmothercarolyn (Jul 15, 2011)

WHO KNEW???? That Camo yarn with the "right" pattern could knit up with such pzazz......This is stunning - thanks for sharing!
Grandmother Carolyn

(I had hoped this would show up on page 1, with the Camo Afghan picture...... :roll: )


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

A few greens...


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

You always knit so beautifully Love all of them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jewels (May 24, 2011)

jassik said:


> Well, I posted it a few days ago... But a new topic


Hi, can you tell me what pattern this is? It is absolutely beautiful and shawls are my thing. I love making them and giving them away and also wearing them myself.

Thanks


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Fancy face cloth.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

missmolly, I drool (sp) everytime I see your outfits. They are simply beautiful!!!!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am green :mrgreen: with envy over all your projects. :thumbup:


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

Here are my greens!


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## lplato (May 3, 2013)

my Bella mittens, knitted a while back


----------



## busycrafter (Jan 13, 2013)

found some green things.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, beauty greens....you're falling behind...


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

My Greens


----------



## Leannsmarie (May 31, 2012)

Here is my green. A daffodil tea cosy and an amigurimi monster


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I love your tea cosy! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Here is another green ;-)


----------



## Rainbow (May 14, 2011)

WOW beautiful work from everyone in the green colour. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Leannsmarie said:


> Here is my green. A daffodil tea cosy and an amigurimi monster


Cute, cute, cute.


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

gagesmom said:


> I know I have a few pics somewhere....


love all of your knitting, in all colors!! Especially got an idea from your blanket you did for Gage, I have a GS in the Army and that would be perfect for him!! Note to myself: add one like that to my list of projects!! Said recently I was done with afghans as I have done 3 full size ones and 4 baby ones in the last year, but your photo shouted to me....LOL!! Thanks for sharing all of your wonderful work and allowing others to post pictures when maybe they would not have done it otherwise. GREAT job!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh missmolly that romper and bolero are just darling.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice work everyone. Such a talented lot


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh I love that scarecrow...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Oh missmolly that romper and bolero are just darling.


Thank you so much Kathy :-D


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

such a variety of beautiful things. very few green articles for me


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

some green


----------



## knovice knitter (Mar 6, 2012)

My packer fan llama outfitter friends got these hats from me. The slippers were made for my brother and the fingerless gloves for my niece.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

This is what I was doing for Christmas last year. When Corban was due to be born in September the daughter-in-law said she wanted a baby afghan...which I posted back then on this site--she wanted a camouflage baby afgha...My heart dropped---"No baby colors"...but after a while I made the afghan and it was a hit...But the older child felt left out and so I bought more camouflage yarn and told him I was working on his---a bit bigger as he has a single bed...This is the finished project that I gave him for Christmas...made of Vintage DazzleAire yarns and Bernat yarns..I am showing you my greens...


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

This sweater has a matching blanket under construction.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Can you tell that my favorite color is GREEN?!!!

Dishcloths:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/5-dishcloths-free-patterns

Hat and Scarf for my niece:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/garter-stitch-hat-free-pattern

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/garter-stitch-scarf-free-pattern

Baby Alligator Scarf:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/baby-alligator-scarf

Adult Alligator Scarf:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/the-one--only-morehouse-alligator-scarf

Leaf Pullover for Me:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/leaf-top

Socks for Charity:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/mens-grey-socks

Tunic for my niece:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/sweater-dress-king-cole-pattern-3268

Moss and Bluebells Pocket Scarf:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/moss--bluebell-pocket-scarf

Neverland Hoody for my Grandniece:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/the-neverland-hoody--wendy-

Fairly Fair Isle Hat and Cowl for my cousin, Mindy:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/fairly-fair-isle-hat

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/fairly-fair-isle-cowl


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Adorable greens!


----------



## lplato (May 3, 2013)

kimmyz....your items are beautiful! and such a variation of projects that you work on. You are very talented


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Some greens....


----------



## KarenJo (Feb 24, 2011)

I loved knitting with this color...


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

Ah your little model is so sweet...


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My grandsons green camoflage sweater and hat


----------



## SuzieW (Jan 6, 2012)

BIBBITY BOBBITY BOW SCARFLET
http://********************************/2013/02/bibbity-bobbity-bow-scarflet.html


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

My greens.....


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

A baby blanket.


----------



## lplato (May 3, 2013)

angelaine --- love your baby blanket


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

Forgot this one; a reversible blanket. &#9829;


----------



## olithia (May 31, 2013)

lplato said:


> angelaine --- love your baby blanket


thank you. ♥


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

angelaine said:


> A baby blanket.


Beautiful work angelaine. Love all your things, especially the blankets.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Oh missmolly that romper and bolero are just darling.


Yes they are just amazing! I love all the gorgeous GREENs! BRAVO!!!!!


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Very creative and beautiful, everyone! I am green with envy!


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

What a great idea for a topic! I love all your greens! Such a variety of projects. (I spied a few of my shawls there.... lovely job, ladies.) And the sweaters and socks and Barbie cloths and all of it. Fabulous. 

I love green too. I thought I'd post a few things that are not my own shawl designs for a change.


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

Aunt Nay said:


> Very creative and beautiful, everyone! I am green with envy!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Just made the cardigan, not the bear.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Wrist warmers


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Baby hats


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Double ruffle scarf.


----------



## suewynn (Mar 26, 2012)

My green makes


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

To all my friends here at KP who posted and shared all their hard work of Green work of Arts, Thanks...love love loved them all...Happy Crafting ....Davena


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Davena said:


> To all my friends here at KP who posted and shared all their hard work of Green work of Arts, Thanks...love love loved them all...Happy Crafting ....Davena


I don't own a camera so have never been able to take pics of any of my work, but my grandson took this pic, with his cell phone, of a doily I made that has green beads. I will try to post it. It is quite a small pic, but... I did it with #40 cotton and it is 24 inches in diam. and each little pineapple has, if I remember it right, 72 or maybe it was74 little beads.


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

mungie32 said:


> I don't own a camera so have never been able to take pics of any of my work, but my grandson took this pic, with his cell phone, of a doily I made that has green beads. I will try to post it. It is quite a small pic, but... I did it with #40 cotton and it is 24 inches in diam. and each little pineapple has, if I remember it right, 72 or maybe it was74 little beads.


Well done on getting your doily posted. It is absolutely exquisite.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

great greens everyone. I am really enjoying all of your pictures. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

beautiful work keep the picks comming love seeing them


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

ohsusana said:


> Well done on getting your doily posted. It is absolutely exquisite.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Catladysher (Nov 7, 2012)

mungie32 said:


> I don't own a camera so have never been able to take pics of any of my work, but my grandson took this pic, with his cell phone, of a doily I made that has green beads. I will try to post it. It is quite a small pic, but... I did it with #40 cotton and it is 24 inches in diam. and each little pineapple has, if I remember it right, 72 or maybe it was74 little beads.


Beautiful doily...I love doilies...


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Your doily is gorgeous!! :thumbup:


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

Catladysher said:


> Beautiful doily...I love doilies...


Thank you. Not too many people use doilies these days, but I was given a LOT of crochet thread of all sizes and I love crocheting doilies, so I have drawers full of them. Some day somone will want them. My grandson who took the pic, and his wife love them and use them all through their home.


----------



## jknitty (Dec 26, 2012)

wow gorgeous doily love them beautiful work thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

stevieland said:


> What a great idea for a topic! I love all your greens! Such a variety of projects. (I spied a few of my shawls there.... lovely job, ladies.) And the sweaters and socks and Barbie cloths and all of it. Fabulous.
> 
> I love green too. I thought I'd post a few things that are not my own shawl designs for a change.


Love your greens, Dee. Just lovely....


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Small green


----------



## knitterlin (May 31, 2012)

I have tons of winter greens that are packed away.


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

Here are a few of my greens.


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

jassik said:


> Well, I posted it a few days ago... But a new topic


Beautiful!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

Mary Diaz said:


> Small green


Beautiful little shrug. :thumbup:


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

jknitty said:


> wow gorgeous doily love them beautiful work thanks for sharing :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you. So glad you enjoyed.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

My green Cardi


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Goodness gracious these greens are great. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Lovely.


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

stevieland said:


> What a great idea for a topic! I love all your greens! Such a variety of projects. (I spied a few of my shawls there.... lovely job, ladies.) And the sweaters and socks and Barbie cloths and all of it. Fabulous.
> 
> I love green too. I thought I'd post a few things that are not my own shawl designs for a change.


beautiful I love the green and blue


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

missmolly said:


> All beautiful photos ~ I love all the shades of green too! :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Here are my green sets :-D


Lovely sets as usual


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Pippen said:


> My greens.....


Pippen- you are so talented, your doll clothes are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Viddie said:


> Pippen- you are so talented, your doll clothes are beautiful! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you.....


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Grammax8 said:


> This is very pale green with orange borders. Saw a stitch I liked and made this up on my own...no pattern.


I live this i am trying to find very pale aqua blue-green (like pool color) with an orange colorbin the same type yarn! Very nice job!


----------



## Viddie (May 20, 2011)

Mary Diaz said:


> Small green


Love your top, and that color is one of my fav.'s :thumbup:


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

my greens....


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

What beautiful work, I love all the different types of green. Here's mine.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great job everyone, showing us those greens. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another one :-D


----------



## aliciawake (Jun 21, 2011)

another green piece


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

ALL such beautiful items!!!! Thanks.


----------



## doni1954 (Feb 8, 2013)

Love this cardigan.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Finally something else that's green. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

A few more baby hats for the donation box


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

i have never seen such beautiful green items & what a variety!


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

Miss Molly another adorable baby set...just perfect!


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> A few more baby hats for the donation box


You must be able to knit this cute pattern in your sleep.
I have to have a go, I've only ever made one hat and that was on two straight needles.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you all for continuing to post and look. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Latest greens....


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

size 3 months all in one top by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I love this. 


Mary Diaz said:


>


----------



## Ashenlachie (Dec 3, 2011)

These are for first and last grandsons


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby yoda knit hat by Shinah Chang on Ravelry


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Baby yoda knit hat by Shinah Chang on Ravelry


Love it :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## joisamermaid (Apr 20, 2014)

a few greens


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

joisamermaid said:


> a few greens


Fabulous work. Love the yarn you have used for the hats. You are very talented, love the necklace :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Love all those greens but my personal fave is the slippers, they rock. 


joisamermaid said:


> a few greens


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

gagesmom said:


> Love all those greens but my personal fave is the slippers, they rock.


Yes, I love them too :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

green....Mr.greenly


----------



## ohsusana (Jun 24, 2012)

bobctwn65 said:


> green....Mr.greenly


He's a very handsome chap, love his green eyes as well. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

oh he is so cute


bobctwn65 said:


> green....Mr.greenly


----------



## MRS. VERY GOOD (Sep 22, 2011)

I love the knitted set you did in the green. Very pretty shade. :thumbup:


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)




----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Oh missmolly that romper and bolero are just darling.


Totally agree! So sweet, Tracy!

Love seeing all these wonderful green projects!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Great greens everyone is sharing. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Some greens


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Gorgeous Greens, keep them coming. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

my corner to corner baby blanket in green camo think I might make a baby hat to match.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Just finished this for my darling daughter Jane and she loves it. Drops 138-5. Knitted in Drops Muskat &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

gagesmom said:


> Beautiful sweater.


Thank you 💞


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


----------



## Farmwoman (Jul 2, 2014)

Gagesmom- Beautiful greens! : )


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-295736-1.html


Beautiful 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I made this All in one top down for my daughter's friends little girl Natasha&#128158;


----------



## Soprano Knitter (Nov 3, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> I know I have a few pics somewhere....


Very nice!

Here is a scarf a friend asked me to make as his gift to someone...He actually paid me $50 for it!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-330685-1.html


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great greens, everyone.  I have totally enjoyed seeing all of the beautiful work you have all done.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

I am always so excited when I come here or get a notice that someone has posted a project here. Post more of your great green projects. Looking forward to seeing what you make. :thumbup:


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Decided to make short sleeves


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A blanket for my darling GS. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on last night and finished just before my son got home from school today. Minecraft Creeper beanie by Tracey Mc Dowell on Ravelry. I got 2 thumbs up.&#128077; &#128077; 
Guess he likes it. &#9786;


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

Very nice perfect work , more nice if each one got the pattern info from where we can buy .


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I had a little bit of yarn left over from my DD's Grace by Drops Design, so I made a scarf to match. &#128158;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tonight


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another camo hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Last 2 for tonight


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Turquoise preemie hat.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Preemie hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Turquoise newborn hat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Really like this one. Lime green and black. Nice color combo.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie coat


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Green is a beautiful color in all shades. Thank you for sharing your lovely projects on this thread. Keep up the beautiful knit and crochet works of art.&#128077;


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Barbie sparkle gown/dress


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Open back summer dress
Lynne Sears. . . Barbiebasics


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Mini skirt for barbie


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Another newborn hat for donation


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A request for a lacy cowl from my DGD.????


----------



## ladystarshine (Apr 29, 2011)

I don't think I have ever knit anything in green, but these beautiful knitting has inspired me.


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Shamrock


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Greenwood Hat


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Dillie Dishie


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Square Dance


----------



## Annie-Selina (Jan 6, 2016)

What a great topic and I've loved admiring everyones beautiful knitting. Here are a few of mine


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Cleburne Dishie


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Adult Shamrock


----------



## TexasKnitem (Jun 11, 2014)

Double Oak


----------



## TexasPurl (Feb 2, 2016)

Looks great!


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

HOTN


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Done today


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Cast on this morning and cast off this evening.
Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat on Ravelry by Marianna Mel.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Set finished and ready to go to expecting mom.

Little Charlie Baby Jacket and Hat 
Charlie baby blanket 
both by Marianna Mel on Ravelry


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417699-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

TammyK said:


> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-417699-1.html


I am in love with this. Not a fan of green but it is the perfect shade and perfect pattern ????????????????


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

At first I said I don't have anything green but I remember I do. I can't seem to get my pictures attached.


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://ravel.me/takdpm/1h8


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

what a lovely hat. so neat and perfectly knitted


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

All so beautiful


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

All so beautiful


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Perfect baby boy or girl aran jacket by Marianna Mel on Ravelry. NB size


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Love all the greens everyone. ????????
This is a Cabled Tunic by Lee Gant. The yarn has a silver sparkle through it. This one is for an 18 month old baby.????


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I knitted this in Bella Baby Tizz 8ply. ????


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-456461-1.html


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

All in one romper suit on Ravelry by Marianna Mel


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Baby Yoda ????


----------

